#  Schulmedizin >   Kombi Elontril und Imipramin möglich >

## Kleeblatt86

Hallo, ich würde gerne wissen, ob ich 600 mg Elontril mit Imipramin zusammen nehmen kann? Zurzeit nehme ich 300 mg Elontril ein und 25 mg Imipramin. Das Elontril soll verdoppelt werden, jedoch weiß ich nicht, was mit den 25 mg Imipramin passieren soll. Muss ich diese zwingend absetzen vor der Erhöhung? Ich habe im Beipackzettel gelesen, dass sich beide Medikamente nur bedingt vertragen und das Imipramin niedrig dosiert werden soll. Die Frage, was ist niedrig und trifft das auch auf 600 mg Elontril zu? Vielen Dank

----------

